# computer viruses



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

In my past, I attended MTI College and got a cert in network admin, immediately after graduation I worked for Apple and learned the ins and outs of their OS, 18 months later I was a short list for Intel and on my into the third interview that had already whittled down 250 other applicants. Then the NASDAQ crashed my life sucked for a bit and I went into cooking full time (more or less).

As a little side buisness I do tech support for friends and family on the cheap. My bread and butter, so to speak, in this side venture: Viruses

I cannot beleive the issues people have. looking at tattoo and motorcycle webpages, downloading mp3's and BAM!! infected. well, in my support of a clean computer system let me tell all you wonderful people out there in cheftalk land there is a free solution for the average user that works brilliantly.

AVG free edition. found here AVG Antivirus and Security Software - AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition for Windows XP and Vista

it has saved my bacon more then once, inspects links, scans e-mails and has a feature that warns when a webpage is a reported attack site infested with virus ridden links.

I bring this up as I am off to go help one of my wifes knitting group friends. She took her system in to get it "sped up and cleaned" at a chain tech store (no I won't say who). she had a coupon that said it was going to cost her 35$ for this process. The next day they called and said she had a nasty virus on her system and they would remove it for 75$. She complained to the knitting group and my wife gave her my number.

I will be saving her money and make a few ducats for myself. Since I can't visit all you nice people do yourself a favor and if you don't have an antivirus program, install this one please. Don't let these hacks charge you for services that you don't really need.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I used AVG for years, then it started interfering with my Thunderbird email. So I switched to Avira. Also free, also good. And works with Thunderbird.

For a while before my last re-install of Windows, I used Clam AV from Linux to scan my Windows files. Not a live real-time protection, but adequate for what I was doing in Windows at the time.

Firewall, ZoneAlarm for non-techies, Comodo for techies.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always switched to AVG once my free trial of the packaged antivirus runs out.
Also, Grisoft, makers of AVG, have an anti-malware program called Ewido (free), which has fixed many a malware problem for me.

While I use the free versions for my home pc's, it's interesting to note that the Indian Casino-Hotel that I work for uses AVG network edition (not free).
Grisoft must be doing something right.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The current free version of AVG has issues that kill web browsing. PC Tools AV works well and is just one of may choices. You should also have SpyBot on your system to catch spyware. I also run Registry Mechanic but it isn't free like the others. And ZoneAlarm is a free firewall that I highly recommend.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, I used to be a strong advocate of AVG until they dropped support for Windows 98SE. They didn't even bother to tell me. For several months I wondered why I couldn't update my virus detection files. Then I read somewhere else about and clean uninstalled them for good.

I use a different free antivirus and it slows my computer down like takes 30-50 minutes to upload the latest virus detection files. I hate it. But they too have at least told me that they're dropping W98SE at the end of 2009. However, it still seems to be working as it updates almost every day if not every other day.

I'm holding out on a new computer, because of the upcoming advent of Cloud computing. Anyway, I use dialup and dropped Zone Alarm too, because it really only helps people who are high speed connected 24/7. At least that's what the techs at my internet provider tell me.

doc


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

don't use thunderbird just firefox, would think avg would have a fix for that by now. and yes i also stand by zonealarm as an easy to use firewall. 

so, the tech store LIED. client didn't have a virus, also had the wrong computer case handed back to them by tech guy at the tech store. well, easy money for me, cleaned up old programs, moved files off the desktop. lol, she had one folder with 2 gigs of files and pics directly on her desktop. talk about a boot hog. updated other programs whining for attention and gave a faster system back at the end of the run. 

made some cash and as she is an ex-vineyard owner and vinter, she gave me 2 bottles of homemade wine from her personal cellar. booyah!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

We use Avast and Zone Alarm on our computer. About 4 years ago, we had a horrible virus while using AVG. We tried Norton, McAfee, Panda, and others and finally I stumbled across Avast. It took care of that virus and we've used it with no problems since then. I'm not saying AVG isn't a good program but I really like Avast and recommend it often. I don't trust those corporate techs that work for these chain stores. Thankfully, I have a pretty good tech guy living in my house!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

ah yes, but can he cook?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Actually, yes, he can cook very well! He doesn't cook often because of his hours at work but when he does, it's delicious!


----------

